# Other > Fun and games >  Most

## Suzi

Bizzare movie you've ever seen? 

Book you've read?

----------


## Stella180

Swiss army man. I don’t think I’ll ever be able to forgive you for that one Suzi.

----------


## Suzi

You didn't have to watch it! I did tell you it was the most bizzare movie I'd ever seen (and I've watched all of the Barbie movies)!!

----------

Stella180 (10-07-20)

----------


## magie06

Hunch back hair ball of LA. It was bizzare but very funny.

----------


## Suzi

I've never heard of that one, what was it about?

----------


## magie06

> I've never heard of that one, what was it about?


It was about a pre-historic hunch back hair ball that got defrosted by 2 college guys. They spend the movie teaching him how to behave in modern society.

----------


## Suzi

That sounds "interesting" lol.... 


Anyone seen "Evolution"? That was weird!

----------


## Paula

Yep, very weird film, though it did make me chuckle

----------


## OldMike

Being John Malkovich, weird but entertaining.

----------


## Suzi

Fern wants to watch this: Sharktopus https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1619880/?ref_=vp_back

We've seen Velocipastor: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1843303/?ref_=nv_sr_srsg_0

----------


## Stella180

Loads of people raves about Velocipastor. Wasn’t it on Netflix?

----------


## Suzi

Yup... It's totally bizarre and the special effects are certainly "special" - Think Jaws kind of special effects, but with a budget of about 2p.... It's hilarious!

----------


## Stella180

Haha, I’ve just found Zombeavers. 2 mins in and I’m already laughing. These B movies are so bad but kinda fun too.

----------


## Suzi

We'll look for that one too, ta!  :):

----------


## Stella180

There is nudity from the start and lots of sexual content. And really bad not so special effects and dreadful acting.

----------


## Suzi

Sounds perfect! Have you seen Baywatch the movie?

----------


## Stella180

No!!! Wasn’t all that bothered about a remake of a classic tv show

----------


## Suzi

OMG it's hilarious! It's full of smutty comments, rude jokes etc... You have to watch it..

----------


## scilover

I recently watched "fear and loathing in las vegas", been on my watch list for quite some time now and I have to say.....it completely took me by surprise even knowing beforehand what to expect hahaha.

----------


## Suzi

Was it any good? I haven't seen it...

----------


## Stella180

I’ve got the B movie bug again now. Watched Super Eruption earlier. SyFy really do spoil us with some truly dreadful movies  :(rofl):

----------


## scilover

> Was it any good? I haven't seen it...


Yes, it's quite good....just very unusual. If you're into serious movies, it won't be for you. But if you're into weird movies and for some laughter, I definitely recommend it! It's based on the true story from Hunter S. Thompson and he is portrayed by Johnny Depp in the movie!

----------


## Suzi

Sounds interesting!

----------

